# Hilton Honors points..



## CaliDave (Jan 19, 2006)

According to the Honors website the cost for 900 Hiltons will be changing.

"Effective June 1, 2006, the HHonors hotel reward category for over 900 Hilton Family hotels will be changing. Reward reservations made prior to this date for reward stays at these hotels will be honored at the hotels current HHonors reward category. After June 1, 2006 when members redeem HHonors points for reward stays at these hotels the new reward category will apply. A list of hotels and their new reward categories will be available at the start of 2006."

Hopefully the VIP rewards are not going through the roof. Last time it was ridiculous how they went up 50-75%.


----------



## RonaldCol (Jan 20, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> According to the Honors website the cost for 900 Hiltons will be changing.
> 
> "Effective June 1, 2006, the HHonors hotel reward category for over 900 Hilton Family hotels will be changing. Reward reservations made prior to this date for reward stays at these hotels will be honored at the hotels current HHonors reward category. After June 1, 2006 when members redeem HHonors points for reward stays at these hotels the new reward category will apply. A list of hotels and their new reward categories will be available at the start of 2006."
> 
> Hopefully the VIP rewards are not going through the roof. Last time it was ridiculous how they went up 50-75%.



This has always been my concern about the "inflationary" costs of accommodations at any group of resorts. I already own at Fairfield and Bluegreen with points packages. I'm seeing inflation already and don't want to get involved in another scenario where I'm vulnerable to arbitrarily determined inflation. In this regard, I will give it to the weeks-for-weeks exchange programs. The "inflation" isn't so abusive.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Jan 21, 2006)

If one does not convert their HGVC week into HHonors points, then this change has absolutely no effect on them...

The mentioned changing of points required (hopefully some will go into lower catagories) applies to HHonors stays at Hilton Hotels, not HGVC Hilton timeshares..

I do use Hilton HHonors award stays, but the points I'm using *do not*  come from converting my HGVC points into HHonors but from my Hilton hotel stays..


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 21, 2006)

George, 

I understand that. I normally don't convert my HGVC points either. However with the new Maui property. I will be doing it on a regular basis and staying at the Grand Wailea.
I'm hoping the point cost doesn't go up for Cat 6 resorts


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Jan 22, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> George,
> 
> I understand that. I normally don't convert my HGVC points either. However with the new Maui property. I will be doing it on a regular basis and staying at the Grand Wailea.
> I'm hoping the point cost doesn't go up for Cat 6 resorts



Dave,

What is "the new Maui property"?


----------



## temerson (Jan 22, 2006)

GeorgeJ. said:
			
		

> Dave,
> 
> What is "the new Maui property"?



Not Dave, but from what I understand Hilton has added the Grand Wailea on Maui to their Waldorf-Astoria chain effective Feb 1,2006.  

Here's a thread a few spots down with the Hilton article.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16285


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 22, 2006)

Its the Grand Wailea 
www.grandwailea.com

I got confirmation from Hilton that this will be a part of Hilton Honors. I'm not sure of the category or point requirements.


----------



## temerson (Jan 22, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> I got confirmation from Hilton that this will be a part of Hilton Honors. I'm not sure of the category or point requirements.



Awesome! We are scheduled to stay at the Grand Wailea end of February for a few days on a business trip.  It will be nice to know that we're receiving HHonors points for our stay and if we love the property will have a chance to return someday with awards points.  I just hope they don't create a new category level above 6 for the new resort additions.


----------



## jbrunson (Jan 22, 2006)

*reclass*

I smell a category seven coming on.  i.e. Waldorf=Astoria collection.


----------

